# Deadlifting problem



## viktor89 (Feb 23, 2016)

Hello,

I remember posting video here regarding my deadlifting and I was told that everything was fine other than moving hips a bit lower.

Now as I get into uncharted weight territory - I've noticed that as heavier the weight is getting -it transfers on to my toes and feels like I'm putting a lot of 
pressure on my toes pulling it up. 

What do I need to fix? more quad strength? mobility? 

For example this morning I was doing deadlifts- 240 fine, 270 fine and 305 lbs - failed, failed, failed and then 4th attempt I was able to do 2 reps lol 

and as I was standing it felt like weight was on toes. 

P.S -i'm on 1k cals deficit not that it'll matter with form but just wanted to post that as well.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 24, 2016)

Drive back on your heels off the floor. It's a 2 part lift: drive back, hips through. 


Whatever snake might have to say, don't listen. You'll end up deadlifting in a speedo.


----------



## viktor89 (Feb 24, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Drive back on your heels off the floor. It's a 2 part lift: drive back, hips through.
> 
> 
> Whatever snake might have to say, don't listen. You'll end up deadlifting in a speedo.



If my legs don't rub against the bar whilst I'm lifting it-does it mean I'm still too far away from the bar?


----------



## saltylifter (Feb 24, 2016)

Deadlift problems tend to be weak hamstrings. Build your hamstrings 
My advice


----------



## Milo (Feb 24, 2016)

Your shins should be touching. Shoulders should ideally be at least in line with the bar.


----------



## snake (Feb 24, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Whatever snake might have to say, don't listen. You'll end up deadlifting in a speedo.



You knew I would weigh in didn't ya!

My weight is on my toes and they are digging in to the floor like eagle talons. Despite what they say about me being worried about ruining my tan, I never have drug the bar over my shins. It's just not my style. That being said, do you differ greatly in your stance between DL and squats? 

If there's one thing DYS and I _may_ agree on it is to push the floor away as if you were doing a leg press.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Feb 24, 2016)

u need to get back on your heels before you execute . Here is my set up ,  My shins are a inch off the bar feet a bit inside shoulder width I take my air at the top then get low and grip the bar after I take my grip I lock out my arms and begin to rock back building pressure in my head until I feel like my face is gonna pop . By then I have rocked back on my heals the bar is engaged and I rip the bar off the floor backward and up by the lock out the weight will pull you forward and up right. 

I hope that makes sense and its ezer said then done. Practice makes well I am not even sure my lifts are right but they work for me and I am constantly looking to improve my form everyone is . 

Good luck bud video yourself a bunch look for advise on tweaks you can make until you find something that feels right


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 24, 2016)

There's a lot of variables that affect the ques you need to use. When I take my breath and rock back I get so tight that I can't even sit back all the way on warmup sets without the bar lifting. About 315 I can start hitting good form.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 24, 2016)

And yes, if you don't have war scars on your shins if you pull conventional, or inside of your knees if you pull sumo, you are not wedged tight enough into the bar. Leverages...use them.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 24, 2016)

I wear knee sleeves on my shins when I pull. If I don't I reopen the same scab every ****ing week and it starts to hurt like a bitch and get infected. Lol gross shit


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 24, 2016)

Learn how to hip hinge. All good things in life begin with a hip hinge and end in violent hip extension.

That's how you get down to the bar. Do that correctly and no way do you wind up on your toes.


----------



## rburdge84 (Feb 24, 2016)

First move is approach the bar, shins to the bar, if your shins touch but you feet or ankles are angles back its not correct, you want knees over ankles and shin to bar, when approaching the bar. Sink them hips, lean back, chest up, back straight and "rip" pull drive through heels pulling up through back driving hips forward.


----------



## viktor89 (Feb 24, 2016)

Seems like opinions are mixed but general consensus is -that shins are suppose to be touched all the way to the top. 

I was afraid of that. On lower weight like 295, 275 and so- the bar would be like few centimeters away from my shins and as soon as it goes over the knees it'll be touching my tighs but 305,315 and 325 -my PR -I end up tilting forward

with weight on my toes and it's a bit more further away from shins. 

I guess I could start wearing something that would keep shins protected lol sounds girly but how can I focus on lifting heavy weight when I'm worried about having blood on the bar lol


Thanks all for posting


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 24, 2016)

rburdge84 said:


> First move is approach the bar, shins to the bar, if your shins touch but you feet or ankles are angles back its not correct, you want knees over ankles and shin to bar, when approaching the bar. Sink them hips, lean back, chest up, back straight and "rip" pull drive through heels pulling up through back driving hips forward.



If you have time to worry about or feel a cut before the lift is over, you aren't pulling the bar fast enough.


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 24, 2016)

when down you should not be leaning forward into your toes, but rather almost feel like you would fall back if weight wasnt on the bar.............


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 24, 2016)

Just going by what you've said, I'd guess that on heavier weights your hips are popping up and that's what's causing you to lean forward. I have this problem.


----------



## viktor89 (Feb 24, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> If you have time to worry about or feel a cut before the lift is over, you aren't pulling the bar fast enough.





AlphaD said:


> when down you should not be leaning forward into your toes, but rather almost feel like you would fall back if weight wasnt on the bar.............



If I do pull it with bar touching my shins-it'll give me incredible leverage-well it seems like that on paper at the very least. 

Next Tuesday is deadlift/squat day. So I'll try this method and report. back


----------

